# Tip size



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello all, 
I'm a newbee to the site and have been enjoying all the great info. I was wondering if anybody can help me as I do way more decorative painting than reg. I have 10 preprimed interior doors that i''m going to spray with pro-classic water based acrylic alkyd. i though instead of using my HVLP that i would use my cap spray air-assisted airless sprayer. but i'm not sure what would be the best tip size (oraface) to use.
thnx in advance for any help.
Gary


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*Understanding Airless Spray Tips*



The relationship of the tip opening (orifice) to spray pattern size is:

_Given a constant width (fan), the larger the orifice, the more material the sprayer will apply. (A larger orifice means greater paint flow)._








Given a constant orifice size, an increasing fan width will apply a thinner coating of material to the surface because a given amount of material is distributed over a larger area.









*Sizing a Spray Tip* U.S. manufacturers typically use three numbers to designate tip size, as in 517 or 211.


_The first digit refers to fan width and is one-half the size of the working fan width. The second and third digits refer to orifice size in thousandths of an inch; thus, the 17 in 517 refers to an orifice size of .017 inches._
The following examples illustrate the tip numbering convention:

Tip Number - Fan Width - Orifice Size
211 - 4 inches - .011 inches
417 - 8 inches - .017 inches
527 - 10 inches - .027 inches 
SprayTech Reversible tips are stamped on the top of the directional arrow for easy reference.








5 = 10" fan pattern at 12 inch spraying distance
17 = 17 thousandths orifice size


*Which tip size to buy?* Well now you know what the sizes mean, the question is which sized do you need? This will depend on: 

A: Area you are spraying.
_Example: If you were spraying a 4 inch baseboard in a new house, you would not pick out a 517 (10 inch fan) to spray it with._
B: What size sprayer you have
_If your pump is rated at a max tip of .017 you can not spray with a 519 tip_
C: Kind of material you are spraying ( Example latex primer, or oil base stain. )
_This is actually not as important of a factor as you would think, since a 415 would spray either of the above mentioned materials, but is a factor to consider._

*We made a TOP Seven “most popular” sizes we sell and their main usage.* *Top Seven airless tip sizes:* 

#1: *415* Would be the most popular size for spraying just about anything. Walls, doors, ceilings, decks, exterior walls, exterior siding a good all around tip.
#2: *517* Very popular for spraying int. walls, and int. ceilings.
#3 *413* This is good size for doors, and ext. overhang and ext. siding. Gives you a little more control vs a 415 for ext. spraying. Also sometimes used for spraying Cabinets.
#4 *313* Same areas as 413, but just for narrower areas.
#5 *515* About the same areas as a 415, just a bit wider fan width.
#6 *211* This is a very small tip, we sell it more for new construction for spraying baseboard installed up on the wall. And for exterior facial board. Note you will need a extra fine red gun filter for spraying with this small of a tip._ Also you will have to watch that red filter when spraying latex with this small tip setup, it will tend to clog faster than normal._
#7 *619* First make sure your pump will maintain a .019, main use is for New construction were over spray is of no concern, and high output is needed. If you are not familiar with spraying you will need to watch for runs with this tip size. *If you still have questions on tips, feel free to email or call us. We would be glad to give a recommendation.*
From http://www.gleempaint.com/understanding-airless-spray-tips.html


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Fine finish size 10 of whatever with you want, don't really need an air assist though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd go with a fine finish tip. Any size .011-.015. For a novice I would probably stick to a smaller size. 011-.013. Won put on as much material as quickly, but will help avoid runs from over applying.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was late on this one.....yeah what Neps said.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

a 313 tip would do you nicely.


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

thanx for all the help. I have an HVLP that I use quit often so its not like im completely inept but whenever i tried to use the air assist with fine finish tips, they would clog almost instantlly. you cant unclog the tips the way you could an airless tip (or atleast i cant) and at almost 50 bucks a pop its really tick'n me off.. 
As far as not needing to use an air assist, trust me, i do. for my own sanity. I spent a ton of money on it, bought it brand new from my SW paint store (stop laughing) and its sitting around collecting dust.
NEPN, the info was great, and a big help.
thnx again.
gary


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

If you use an airless, a 411 is a good tip for doors. 410 or 412 if you want to use the double orifice. Keep us posted on how they come out.


----------

